# best LCD TV for 25,000



## sudhir_mangla (May 4, 2008)

I want to buy LCD TV preferably of around 26 inches.

My budget is around Rs 25,000.

I have found 2 models till now

  Samsung-LA26R71B BORDEAUX   for Rs 27,500
and LG-26LC7R for 27,800

Could some one here suggest batter model for that price range


----------



## sudhir_mangla (May 5, 2008)

No reply, I think I have posted my query in wrong section ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 14, 2008)

Go for Samsung. I'm using the same TV for past 1 year without and problems


----------

